# Mailto links and Bots



## cj_white (Oct 28, 2001)

Does anyone know if there is some kind of code preferably javascript that will hide mailto links from the bots spammers use to get email addresses. i thought i saw a javascript for it awhile back but i can't find one now. thanks in advance


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

First, I would put it in a external javascript file as opposed to inline javascript.

Then I would just document.write something like this.

part1 = "email";
part2 = "@";
part3 = "site";
part4 = ".com";

document.write('email me');

Make it as complicated as you need.

You could always use a function to popup a div with the address in it if you prefer that instead.


----------



## cj_white (Oct 28, 2001)

thanks i appreciate the help


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

You should also use a <noscript> and include a picture of your email address for those who don't have js turned on. They would have to manually type it in their email client, but that would be better than nothing.


----------

